# First timer Here..have some concerns!



## HannaaH

:)Hello moms and moms-to-be!

My name is Hanna :) I’m 31 years old and just starting my journey to become a mummy! This is our second month of ovulation tracking. I’ve been reading up on the short hand lingo and learning more about the ovulation and implantation cycles and days.

On our first month we hit the peak day(s) 48hours clear blue gives a solid smilie. However as habit I would go to the bathroom right after.

fast forward to month 2 of OT we hit our days again. All was going fine and I laid there after wards.
Fast forward to today. I am 8 DPO. and we DTD. It wasn’t out of the ordinary, more gentle if anything but MY GOD the cramps. I usually do not have any cramping before or during AF and my periods are light. I am so scared we knocked something loose I would call it pretty severe cramps that kept my laying down the next 30-40 minutes before we left to get breakfast. Even typing this now I notice a somewhat dull pain almost 12 hours later. They say implantation cramping is lighter than PMS or AF cramping.
If anyone can shed any light on this. The internet is a scary place and things like lodging the embryo out of the right spot or ectopic pregnancy came up, as well as losing it all together this time around.

thank you <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

Good luck <3


----------



## HannaaH

Anyone have luck with equate first response tests? I’ve read mixed reviews but as we are on month 8 of trying the more popular brands are getting expensive


----------



## Bevziibubble

Blue dyes are unreliable for evaps. I would try a pink dye test even if it's a cheaper one. Good luck :)


----------



## dairymomma

As Bev said, blue dye tests are notoriously bad for faint lines like that even though they are negative. What I recommend doing is stocking up on a bunch of cheapie tests so you can test as much/as early as you want without spending a boatload of money but keep a few of the pricier tests on hand too for confirming a line on the cheap tests. Walmart, Dollar Tree, and Dollar General all have pink dye tests for around a buck but you can order them in bulk for just a few cents per test from Amazon. I would get two brands of cheapie tests, a box of First Response, and a Clear Blue digital and keep them in my bathroom cabinet at all times. I'd use the cheap tests first and if I got a line on one brand, I'd double check with the other brand. If I got lines on both, I'd use a First Response. If I got a line on that, I'd use the digital test in a day or two to get full confirmation but I usually assumed I was pregnant if I got lines on both cheap brands and the first response tests. 

It may seem overkill to do this but I have had a few blazing false positives in the past and by checking with multiple brands, I've been able to tell if it's a nasty evap/false positive or a legit line. I also tested frequently because I am prone to miscarriage and needed to start meds as soon as I found out so I tested ALOT. But by using the cheap tests first, I could get away with testing 10+ times per cycle if needed but only spend a few bucks doing it.

Good luck and baby dust to you.


----------



## BrendaJ

HannaaH said:


> Anyone have luck with equate first response tests? I’ve read mixed reviews but as we are on month 8 of trying the more popular brands are getting expensive
> 
> View attachment 1105503

Hi Hannah! Hope all is well, if you don’t mind me asking, did you get your BFP or AF? I’m not new here but I was last here I believe in 2017, I am now on my cycle but will actively TTC next cycle. I will be using clomid and I just started a metformin regimen.


----------

